# Topics > Robotics > Transforming robots, self-transforming robots, polymorphic robots, self-reconfigurable robots >  Robogami, 3D printing foldable robots, CSAIL, Massachusetts Institute of Technology, Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - CSAIL

"Interactive robogami: An end-to-end system for design of robots with ground locomotion"

by Adriana Schulz, Cynthia Sung, Andrew Spielberg, Wei Zhao, Robin Cheng, Eitan Grinspun, Daniela Rus, Wojciech Matusik First 
August 13, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "MIT’s Robogami lets you build custom 3D-printable robots from standard, folding parts"

by Devin Coldewey
August 22, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Robogami: 3D printing foldable robots

Published on Aug 23, 2017

"Custom robots in a matter of minutes"
CSAIL’s “Interactive Robogami” lets you design and 3-D print origami-inspired robots from 2-D designs.

by Adam Conner-Simons 
August 23, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Interactive Robogami : An End-To-End System For Design Of Robots With Ground Locomotion (IJRR 2017)

Published on Dec 8, 2017

----------

